

Tracking, Personalization and Screams of Privacy - Wesmax27
http://www.twistimage.com/blog/archives/tracking-personalization-and-screams-of-privacy/index.php?success=1#comment-48860

======
Wesmax27
Great input on debate of personalization vs privacy. Would love to hear the
community's thoughts.

